# Has anyone ever smoked flour?



## molove (Nov 8, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried cold smoking flour? And made bread or pastry or other baked goods with it?

I was debating whether to give it a go.

Piers


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 15, 2016)

Smoked flour?  Well that is a new one on me.   I assume you mean cold smoke.  I don't know how hot smoking it would change the bread making properties.  Toasted flour would change the final product.  Hot smoked toasted flour could be used but not in a bread I fear.  Gravies?  Cold smoked?  Give 'er a whirl and see what ya get.  I would not smoke 10 kilos but I would give it a try.  If it is something you feel strongly about; GO FOR IT!  Let us know how it comes out!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2016)

Well I would assume it would be similar to smoking salt. It will be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------

